# Help for Dustin



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys.... just thought I'd throw this out there. Dude was playing catcher for us tonight and some ******* ran him over at the plate. Everybody that has played any ball at all before knows if there is a close play, you slide, but this guy was just a douche who decided to be macho about rec league mens ball and so now Dustin is in the hospital with a totally broken ankle (both bones snapped in two) thats going to need surgery to repair. He'll be in a boot at the very least for who knows how long and is going to need some help this year with the duck hunting. He's been a good guy to pretty much everyone on this forum as long as we've been around so hopefully somebody'll step up, drive his boat or theirs and keep the guy hunting this year. While he was layin on the ground, I was kinda talkin to him and in between screams of pain, all he was worried about was his duck hunting season being over.  Lets help a brother out when the time comes.... if I had a boat, he'd be in mine every weekend for what he went through for a stupid game and our team... but I don't. Anyway, just wanted to give you guys a heads up on what went down tonight and if he's not around for a bit, thats why. Thanks for any help you guys can give him this season.

Riley


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

ohh man that is horrible!!! ive seen some nasty plays in softball. i do hope his surgery goes well. i have never meet the guy, but im sure he is spot on! let us know what we can do. or at least let me know if i can do anything to help. hang in there dustin!!!


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

That sucks! Just curious, which Dustin I know there are a couple on here?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That is to bad. I see this sometimes in the adult rec soccer leagues. Some guys just have a lot to prove and forget that everyone has to go to work the next day. Good luck Dustin if I can do anything let me know. Mostly I hunt on foot but if I can help out I would be happy to.

Bret


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

stucknmud said:


> That sucks! Just curious, which Dustin I know there are a couple on here?


Let us know which Dustin we are talking about. I would love to help out as well.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's dkhntrdustn.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dustin is always welcome in my boat even if I have to carry him to get him there. **** I'm sorry to hear that he got hurt. Thanks for letting us know Riley.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

There will be a reserved spot in my boat for him as well. Rest up and get feeling better!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks fellas... I'm glad to see we have some folks willing to help out. These guys are right, its dkhntrdstn that got plowed over last night. So ridiculous... wasn't a close game, no need for a guy to get a ride to the hospital at all. Our coach wrote a letter to the sports director for the county hoping we get some sort of reprimand for that player/coach but that doesn't fix the leg or bring back the guys ability to play ball, hunt, fish or anything else for the rest of this year. I probably should have waited to post what I posted.... but figured I'd give the folks here a heads up because I know he's got friends that'll be wondering why he isn't showing up around here or showing up to duck hunt. Fowlmouth, I figured you would want to know since I thought you and Dustin hunted together a lot last year. He's a good dude who just got a raw deal because some guy wanted to be a macho idiot... stupid thing, the guy that ran him over is a catcher in another league... so he knows better than to pull a stunt like that. Bret, you're totally right... nobody is getting paid to play out there, which is where sportsmanship comes into play. You can certainly tell who's been around for a while by how guys play ball.... this guy was a clueless, no talent clown and just cost a guy his softball season, hunting season and for all that idiot knew, a paycheck or two. Dustin works for the state, so he'll be good to go on insurance and all that, but hell, I'll even piggyback him into a boat or two if we can help him hunt a few times when he gets up and around. Thanks for your support for a really good guy folks... shows you all have a lot of class!!

Riley


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man im sorry to hear that. That is rediculous that somebody would do something like that in a REC league :? If I had a boat he would be welcome in mine anytime. Hell he's always welcome to hunt with me & i would be willing to do anything to get him out there. I hope he gets better soon. I know how bad that can hurt. Sometimes the mental part of not being able to get out & do the things you want to afterwards is worse than the physical pain. Dustin is a good guy!!!


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

That does suck! Im 36 and quit playing sports 8 years ago as i dont mend as well as i used to and im selfemployed! Dustin, I have a spot for you in the long and Skinny and can rotate you in the layout, It will be the least physical hunt you ever had! Get feeling well and hope your on the mend!



DiverFreak


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Word is he was at the hospital all night and went in for surgery around 10 this morning. I haven't heard anything back on him yet but my wife, the coach, coach's wife and I are going to try and go see him this afternoon and I'll let you all know what I find out. I'm sure he'll be ok eventually, but he's got a painful recovery ahead of him I'm sure. Just a really crappy situation.... :? Thanks again fellas, I'm sure he'll appreciate all the well wishes.

Riley


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So is the douche bag that did this to him going to have to help with any of the medical expenses?


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Dustins accident. Hope he heals quick and wish him good luck. Let me know if he needs anything.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> So is the **** bag that did this to him going to have to help with any of the medical expenses?


I think he should have to but that team bailed right after the incident (game was called per the umpire's instruction apparently) so I'm not sure what the county will wind up doing. As far as I know, the county field we were at has insurance also for situations like this so I doubt the guy will even be held responsible. Haven't heard back from the county sports office as far as I know... but my coach definitely wasn't shy about saying what he wanted them to do in the letter he emailed over to the sports director lady.

Update on Dustin, he's out of surgery and has nine screws and a metal plate holding his ankle together (7 in one bone, 2 in the other). He was still way groggy from the drugs and was going to be held at the hospital until he could clear his head enough to show he would be able to walk effectively using the crutches they provided for him. Whether home or at the hospital, we're going to go visit and take him some stuff to help endure the recovery ordeal. He's a pretty tough kid so I think he'll hack it just fine, but doesn't make it suck any less. Guess he'll have a lot more time to sit and post confusing sentences for the noobs around here that can't speak Dustinese yet. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dustinese, I like it! :lol:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> So is the **** bag that did this to him going to have to help with any of the medical expenses?


most likely it doenst happen. you usually sign a waiver when you play on a city league. that doenst mean you can contest that and get a lawyer. i hope it all works out for dustin in whatever he chooses to do.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the heads up Riley,

...mannnn....why do some people just _have_ to be dinks? :evil:

Dustin, Im so sorry to hear that. Youre welcome in our rig anytime you want. God's speed in your recovery buddy.

John/Cory


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Dustin. I hope he recovers soon enough to get out a few times. Hopefully he wont have any long term negative effects from this. 

Get well Dustin, your in our prayers.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang! Am so sorry to hear about this! Hang in there Dustin, best of luck to you on your recovery!! Looks like there are a lot of good folks here who can help ya on the duck hunt! Wish I still had my airboat! You would be more than welcome anytime!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Man what a bummer Dustin. I hope you are able to make a speedy recovery and get out hunting soon. I know we get after each other every now and again but in all seriousness, if there is something I can do to help get you out in the marsh, just let me know.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Dustin,

If your able to read this, Get better soon man. You are a great guy and if I can help you get out in the marsh this year let me know. I do not have a boat, but I can drive and carry you to a boat if necessary. Get well man. You helped me out a bunch last year and I hope to help you this year! Keep your chin up man. We all will get you in the swamp as soon as your ready!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That sux big time little buddy! 

I'm sure with all the great guys on this forum your hunting season won't be a total bust. We'll get you out somehow. At the very least we could pitch in an buy you a PSII hunting game for the TV. :mrgreen: 

This might just be a blessing. Just think, now you can settle in a write that book you've always been wanting to get done. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That sux big time little buddy!
> 
> I'm sure with all the great guys on this forum your hunting season won't be a total bust. We'll get you out somehow. At the very least we could pitch in an buy you a PSII hunting game for the TV. :mrgreen:
> 
> This might just be a blessing. Just think, now you can settle in a write that book you've always been wanting to get done. :wink:


lol I dont know what bok your talking about. Thanks Guys for the help. Right now im I will not be hunting at all this year.But I got my fingers x that changes. I go back to the Dr on the 24th to get the stiches out of my ankle and I get some good news that day.as of right now im in a walking boot but cant walk on it for a month. The pain is slowey going away.Thank god. I owe my sweet lovely wife big time for wading and putting up with me asking her tp get me this and that. It going to be a long road and im ok with that if eveything heels good. Thanks Riley for putting this up and coming to vist me in the hospital and at the house.My sister give me her labtop som now I can get on here and catch up on everything.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Dustin,

I am very sorry to hear about your injury. Your posts and comments are always a welcome contribution to the forum. I wish you a very speedy recovery, and hope you make it out a few times this season. 

Take Care


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dekashika said:


> Hey Dustin,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about your injury. Your posts and comments are always a welcome contribution to the forum. I wish you a very speedy recovery, and hope you make it out a few times this season.
> 
> Take Care


thanks.I,m glad you guys like my post on here.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

UP DATE on me.I went to the dr today and got some good news and some bad news.They took the stiches out.The bad news is that im off work for three more weeks and I can't walk on it still.The good news is that everything is looking good.So hopefuly I will be able to walk on it in Nov and get to go out and kill some waterfowl this season.


----------

